# deported from usa



## XVsol (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a question. Can someone whos been deported from the usa, be able to travel to Canada to visit? this person had an aggrevated felony 11 yrs ago, he was 22yrs old, Him and his wife live in mexico and want to vacation in ca. 

thanks
xv


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

XVsol said:


> I have a question. Can someone whos been deported from the usa, be able to travel to Canada to visit? this person had an aggrevated felony 11 yrs ago, he was 22yrs old, Him and his wife live in mexico and want to vacation in ca.
> 
> thanks
> xv


 i asume he got deported from the us because of the felony years ago... im not sure about this. after 10 years you can be deemed rehabilitated, but it would be best waiting for someone with more knowledge than me to reply, the whole deportation/felony thing is not something im knowledgeable about.

Canada border officials can access all the data on the USA side of things, so they will know.


----------



## XVsol (Jan 21, 2012)

deported 2010, I guess 3 strikes you are out? but not too sure. He got in trouble with the police when he was younger, but turned his life around when his son was born. 2001 he went to jail, aggrevated felony (but never has gone to prison, was in jail 7 months) and immigration got involved. Had no idea he was going to be deported until ICE showed up in his house two yrs ago. He had stayed out of trouble since 2001, taking care of his family.  know they want to travel to canada. Do you think he'll be able to get a visa?


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

Frequently asked questions: Overcoming criminal inadmissibility

This is an official website with some information on overcoming criminal admissibility, 

its still a little iffy if he would be allowed in, your best option would be to talk to the visa office themselves. the contact information is here

Contact Us 

Just make sure you tell them everything, and they will give the facts.


----------

